# My latest hatching - Blue Pearls



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Found several baby Blue Pearls in the tank last night. I knew I had three berried females. Started scanning the tank for more wee ones when I found the mom. She's just sitting there while the little ones pop out of the eggs underneath. This is the first time I've seen shrimp hatching and just happened to be able to grab the camera for it.

Here's a nice little shot of it. If you look closely, you can see the shrimpets still in the eggs. A couple of them are breaking free from the underside.

Look even closer, and you will see a couple of babies that just hatched. They are right under her tail.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

What kind of shrimp are those?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They are Blue Pearl.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Can they go in the same tank as red cherry srhimp?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They will interbreed with RCS. Sry.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Could I put them in with regular ghost shrimp?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol if they interbreed and become purple that would be awsome. Im sure they just come out as ugly retards though


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

mk4gti said:


> Lol if they interbreed and become purple that would be awsome. Im sure they just come out as ugly retards though


LOL!!

And they can be kept with Ghosties.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

So how about you throw a couple of those in with the java fern I'm gonna buy from you ;-} just waiting for the transfer to finish. Says it should be done by the 15th


----------

